# Zazap reaches 1000 posts!!!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Zazap!

I've bumped into you a few times and I've just realized that with your last post to me you've reached the magic number: 1000!

Congrats there in València, xiquet or xiqueta!

Looking forward to bumping into you more often. With best regards,

LA TRADUCTORA DEL POBLE SEC


----------



## zebedee

Yes, congratulations to zazap and to his rainbow for a 1000 helps to others.

Keep going!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Zazap!

A lovely job.... please keep 'em coming.

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## DearPrudence

Et en français aussi 

*Fé**li**c**i**ta**tions **Zazap, 
notre arc-en-ciel franglais*
pour des réponses toujours aussi précieuses 
dans la langue de Molière 
et de Shakespeare.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bienvenue au club des 1000 et plus Zazap !

Version congrue, juste pour vérifier que ça marche, contrairement à ce qui est dit en CS...​ 
​


----------



## sound shift

So, Zazap, you want to overtake me, do you? 
You've reached 1000 posts and I don't recall your name - surely an indication that WR has become very big.

Congratulations,

Bill


----------



## pyan

Congratulations *ZAZAP.
*(And I am sorry you can't join in at the moment - I hope the bug gets sorted quickly)*
*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis toujours sûre de lire au moins un post intéressant quand je vois ton avatar apparaître dans un fil, zazap. J'espère que j'en lirais encore plein ! 
Je crois que ceci devrait te plaire.


----------



## zazap

*Salut tout le monde!
I can finally access this forum and thank you for these kind words! 
¡Me encanta participar en este foro!
(Und danke für ihre Hilfe)
Encore merci,
zazap
*


----------



## geve

Dézà ? Sortons le zaza, il faut fêter za. Félizitations zazap ! Tiens, ze t'offre un petit zeu.


----------



## zazap

Merci Geve, z'adore ton zeu, il est trop zénial!!!  Z'espère surtout continuer à te croizer par ici, bizous, zazap!


----------



## jonquiliser

A little late but wanted to join in for a congratulation of my ex-fellow in bug  Hope you'll enjoy posting the next thousand posts - they are very welcome!


----------



## zazap

¡Gracias Jonquiliser!

La verdad es que fue un placer compartir el bug jonquiliserzazap contigo.  Su aniquilación me entristece un poco, pero ¡que nos quiten lo bailado!
Espero encontrarte por aquí mucho más...
zazap!


----------



## badgrammar

Youpi! The first 1000 are the hardest, from here on out, it's smooth sailing!  Great work Zazap!  Je te zazaperai pas!


----------



## zazap

badgrammar said:


> Je te zazaperai pas!


Good one! And a thouzand thank youz!


----------



## Gévy

Coucou Zapap !

Toutes mes félicitations pour ces 1000 messages ! Et pour avoir rendu visible à tous ton bel arc-en-ciel, jajaja...

C'est un plaisir que te compter sur ta présence dans notre forum. 

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zazap

zapap c'est nouveau!  La Traductora me llama zapzap, ¡y tú zapap! 
¡Me encanta!  
Siempre es un placer participar en un hilo contigo, la verdad es que coincidimos bastante (no bastante, quiero decir...ya me entiendes...)
​


----------



## Calamitintin

Alors comme je suis en retard, je voudrais poster pour tes 1234 (si si, c'est vrai, c'est exactement ce que t'as en ce moment). Parce qu'après tout, personne ne fait de congrats pour les séquences  (nan je sers pas à rien !!!).
Bravo donc pour ton 1,234 kilo 
++
Cal


----------



## zazap

1234 c'est encore mieux!!! Moi aussi j'avais remarqué.  1234 MERCIS À TOI!!!
Malheureusement en postant ceci, c'est fini...Vivement le 2345...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena, *zazap*, por esta carrera meteórica!


----------



## zazap

Gracias...Pero tengo poco mérito, aparte de ser muy "xerraora" como dicen por aquí...​


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Congrats there in València, xiquet or xiqueta!


 
¡Ajá! ¿y ahora quién se va a reir de quién?  Get you!!

Zazap, siento llegar tan tarde, espero que admitas mis sinceras felicitaciones. ¡Ya puedo ver tu super arcoiris! Qué gusto ver ese colorido!

Un abrazo y feliz postiversario.

Carolina.


----------



## Primal

1251!! Vous êtes un machine à afficher! Hooray!!
Regardez combien des personnes aiment votre avater!
I can't wait to see your next 1000.
Primal


----------



## zazap

The truth is that you guys don't know this, but I have an avatar thanks to Primal, who PMd me and asked me why on earth I didn't have one...Otherwise, I'd probably still be blank
SALUD Krolaina!  Es un placer recibir tus felicitaciones!    GRACIAS


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> ¡Ajá! ¿y ahora quién se va a reir de quién? Get you!!


 
Ja ja, Carolina...

Sí, al final, no se por qué, llegué a la conclusión de que Zazap/Zapzap era una "xiqueta".

Es curioso... ¡no es fácil intuir el género con según qué nombres!

Aprovecho para mandaros un saludo a todos de nuevo.


----------



## zazap

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, al final, no se por qué, llegué a la conclusión de que Zazap/Zapzap era una "xiqueta".


Gracias a zebedee no será... 


zebedee said:


> Yes, congratulations to zazap and to his rainbow for a 1000 helps to others.


¿Estás segura?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

zazap said:


> Gracias a zebedee no será...
> 
> ¿Estás segura?


 
Ja ja ja  

Petons a València, Zapzap!


----------



## zebedee

zazap said:


> Gracias a zebedee no será...
> 
> ¿Estás segura?





AJA! Te he pillado, te has delatado. 



			
				zazap said:
			
		

> aparte de ser muy "xerraor*a*"



jejejeje

Bueno, xiquet o xiqueta, no importa. Lo importante es que brindas mucha ayuda de forma amena a muchos y eso es de agradecer.

Un beset,

zeb


----------

